# Found Kayak: Upper Blue 6/12/16



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Recovered a ghost boat today. Hope the captain is ok. It is at the AVA outpost in Kremmling, pass a quiz and it's yours. 

My name is Bryan. 7196591110.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Owner picked up another kayaker while searching for his. She memorized his phone number while warming up. I ran into her after her run at Columbine, she nailed it, and he should be getting his boat back this weekend.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

So turns out I hauled this dude's kayak to Kremmling, found his number on the way back, got in touch with him, personally hauled the kayak back to my house in Summit, arrange for him to pick it up when I'm not home but roomies are, and then we have this dialogue:

"I see you grabbed the boat. No beer? No thanks? I went through a ton of effort to pull your boat from the river, find your number, haul it to Kremmling and then here, and you don't want to go out of your way to say thanks? C'mon man. I'll keep the boat or let it float downstream next time."

"Hahaaa maybe there's a reason I didn't bring beer. And you weren't home to say thanks too"

He didn't even bother texting something like hey, I got the boat, thanks again. 

His name is Tyler. Let the little blue Wave Sport Siren demo kayak with a Quest sticker float next time, because your efforts won't be appreciated.


----------

